# Watch Kimber grow



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

When we picked her up, 7 weeks








8 weeks








Around 10 weeks








12 weeks








14 weeks ears going crazy








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

The day she came back from getting her ears cropped (14-15 weeks)















Playing with her "adopted momma " Patches (17 weeks)















Snuggle buddies (18-19 weeks currently)








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

She so pretty love her color

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you, she has become a spoiled brat lately, but she is one smart puppy. She already knows how to kennel,sit, laydown, shake, come here, off & stay( still working on perfecting lol)

Our plan was to train her to be a catch dog for hog hunting, she has been in the pen with some piglets couple times but was scared of them lol . Might try her on some blood trailing (we will see how that goes)

Patches (the yellow dog) is a pit cur mix and is retired from being a catch dog but we still use her to blood trail deer . She is 10 and just found out she has cancer so we have just been letting her be a couch potato from now on.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

She's a good looking pup I super hope that you continue this thread until she's matured that would be really cool


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Awww lol mine Nos sit an shake he has soo much energy he's a handful lol so sorry bout ur other dog that's just horrible

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Pretty girl!!!


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Cool seeing this!:thumbsup:


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Yea, we just got to where we except the whole cancer thing, her mom had it too so we were already on the look out for it & caught it pretty early. If I could get Kimber to be half the dog patches is I will be thrilled, patches is bomb proof . Lol she keeps kimber in line , and another plus is when I walk them together Kimber doesn't rip my arm off!! &#128079;&#128079;

I look forward to learning alot more on this thread & open to any advice 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Gorgeous dog, love the name Kimber too.


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you we named her after the brand of gun, then we notice later on in her white patch on he chest there is a brown spot where they connect that makes a trigger shape ( ill try to get a pic if she holds still long enough) haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Her "trigger" lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

5 months on sat 








Begging for a bite of my PB&J .








Her ears are fully healed and the hair has grown back on them . What y'all think ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

She so pretty I think her ears look great !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you ! I was really OCD about them , they are cut the same but one of the tips on one ear is a little bent but we have been rubbing them and its starting to straightening out 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

KFRUGE said:


> Thank you ! I was really OCD about them , they are cut the same but one of the tips on one ear is a little bent but we have been rubbing them and its starting to straightening out
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was like that to I just kept searching diff vets lol his tip did that to but now they stand straight up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

awesome dog ears look nice


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

(5 months sat)








Yesterday went for a walk on the trails behind our house, she slept good last night &#128077;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

(5 1/2 months)










Modeling her new collar 










1st fishing trip & she loved it, she got so excited every time we reeled one in .










Us with our fishy  & of course she looks adorable while the suns all in my eyes! Lmbo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

(6 1/2 months)


























.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

The head shape reminds me alot of my flexs head shape


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you have a pic of flex?  I anxious to see how kimber will look when she matures but I sure to miss the puppy wrinkles !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow he's huge! I see what your talking about on the head shape . Kimber is going thru a Stage where her head looks small compared to her body , but a month or so ago her head looked big compared to her body. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Around 7 months 









Look at that big smile!

We just got thru with our 2 mile walk/jog, she was ready for some more and I was wore out!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She looks great, she's really grown!


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> She looks great, she's really grown!


Thank you! She is a trip and such brat.. when Rocky (our rescue dog) gets scared he hides behind her. It so funny because he is around 70 lbs and she is maybe 40 lbs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy 4th of July from Kimber & Rocky!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

8months

Can't believe we're almost to her 1st birthday, seems like yesterday I was picking her up. She has become such a goofball and has given Rocky so much confidence since we adopted him. It was funny when we 1st got him and he got scared he would hide behind her now he's right there next to him and doesn't back down to much!









This is we're they always seem to end up, laying on top of me.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

She's looking good, and her crop looks great on her....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> She's looking good, and her crop looks great on her....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you , I was a little worried at 1st bc one of the tips of her ear folded back some but we ended up massaging it out . So happy with them, only paid $100 for them at our vet 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellisnow (Mar 13, 2012)

I love her ears.


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Kimber's 1 year old today!!



Off to get a birthday treat! 


Being one is so hard!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

These were from yesterday





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Shes really a great lookimg dog


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

This dog is awsome !! Beautiful face.


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank yall! She is a hoodlum always stealing my socks and hiding them under the couch! Drives me insane but can never catch her doing it. Sneaky lil devil!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

We got Kimber & Rocky a goughnut stick & ring for christmas. We handed Kimber the stick and this is what she does.... needless to say I think she is a tad bit happy ! Haha 







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's what they look like closer up, they are suppose to be indestructible and if your dog happens to tear it up you can just mail it back to the company and they will send you a new one  excited to see if the last longer than the black kong toys.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Kimber & Rocky has been chewing on their goughnuts for almost 3 days now and they havent even left an indent in them yet! Super excited since the black Kong toy already and a hunk chewed out of it by now. Lol Kimber ended up liking the stick goughnut best, she has been caring it everywhere with her. So far im pretty pleased with them!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive been slacking on the updates on Kimber, she's over a year now, and I am loving how she turned out. Here are some recent pictures of the goofball:

Kimber waiting on the husband to get home but obviously it was taking longer than she had the patiences for .



On our 2.5 mile walk/jog through the nature trails



I dont know why but this face cracks me up. Lol



Playing with her new ball, she loves it!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome thread! I loved watching Kimber grow up in pictures.. 
Please tell me she got to munch that fish. lol
I love the derp face on the couch 3 pics up. She's such a happy beautiful girl! 

I've got to get Pobs & my GSD puppy nephew some of those goughnuts...


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

She ended up just licking the fish when I got it off the hook and was done with it once it finned her . Lol 
Both dogs love their goughnuts, we habe had them since christmas and neither of them have a dent in them, thats with daily chewing! Kimber likes the stick better, she even knows it by name and will search the whole house till she finds it to bring to you. They were a little pricy but def Best investment yet, plus they have a lifetime warranty!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

